# No sound from Definitive BP6B Bipolar Tower



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

I came across an advertisement for set of Definitve BP6B Bipolar towers for sale used for $200. One speaker emits no sound.

I'm going to go look at them this evening. Aside from the obvious check connections, check receiver settings, cables... what else might be the reason for no sound?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

boomermax said:


> I came across an advertisement for set of Definitve BP6B Bipolar towers for sale used for $200. One speaker emits no sound.
> 
> I'm going to go look at them this evening. Aside from the obvious check connections, check receiver settings, cables... what else might be the reason for no sound?



Bad crossover?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

loose wire between the binding posts and crossover.


----------

